# Weather alerts



## jstaso (Mar 9, 2004)

Could TiVo show emergency weather alerts without ruining the recording taking place which will probably be watched at another time anyway?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

Nope. They're simply complying with the law.


----------



## cloudycloud (Jun 5, 2007)

I doubt the federal communication commission is so up to date that tivo MUST interrupt it's recording.

Also, why do i have to see the emergency broadcast if I'm watching something that has been Tivo'd. My VCR doesn't stop working during an EB, my internet or phone service doesn't switch over!

this setup needs to be refined.
even if it's turned on by default, let the user disable it even if you have to agree to some EULA or something. (just leave a backdoor in there for the ones who will care)


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

If you're gone just put your Tivo on stand-by. It'll still record and the weather alert won't stop the recording.


----------



## cloudycloud (Jun 5, 2007)

getting the recording interrupted is annoying (it's the whole point of tivo)
but what really gets me is that if I'm watching something pre-recorded, that gets interrupted as well.

Why is the PLAYBACK getting interrupted?
they wouldn't do that in a theater!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Uh, you're not in a theater. And there wouldn't be much point to a forced warning if it _didn't_ interrupt playback. (I'm assuming here, for the sake of argument only, that there's a point to forced warnings. Given that premise, it _has_ to interrupt playback.)

Very lame that it doesn't _resume_ playback after the warning, though, yes. (You should've seen it before they improved it -- it didn't even save your place!)


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

Not TiVo's fault, although it would be nice if they could somehow intervene. But why can't these warnings & interruptions be across the bottom of a screen, and/or just tell you what channel to switch to in the event you're watching live TV? (I know I almost _never_ watch live TV! Watching week-old or even month-old "breaking news" is annoying (especially when, even live, it's usually not an emergency I can do anything about).

And if everyone wants to show Michael Jackson specials all week, why can't they let TiVo know about it? I don't understand what's so useful about special programming if the viewer isn't aware of them. Then again, maybe some people just live with their TV on. My husband is a surfer, so maybe more people are like him than planners like me. (Ironic that a "remote-control freak" is the opposite of a "control freak"!)


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Theoretically there are different kinds of warnings, and ISTR that a screen overlay is one kind. Personally I've only seen the interruptive force-tune warnings (and that, only in test form -- but frequently).


----------



## wrecklass (Dec 3, 2005)

Ok, I have to say this is one (more) case where the law is wrong. We have neighborhood sirens and alert radios to give us Emergency information in this part of the country. We get a lot of severe weather, thunderstorms and tornadoes. But in 90&#37; of the cases they are for a different part of the community and have no effect on us.

Given all of that, I find it abhorrent that TiVo is forced to tune my receiver to an Emergency broadcast without my approval. Given that this is not even an option, because of a very bad law, I would like to know what can be done about it. So if anyone out there has a straightforward hack to turn this feature off, please pass it along.

If the government can start telling us what we have to do for public safety, we're entering into a very very sad period of history I had hoped never to see in my lifetime.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

It would be almost tolerable if I didn't keep getting test messages interrupting everything. I swear there's a blip every morning at 1-2 AM, besides the Tuesday morning test.

It's about like the human-lockout on DVD players. 

They just need to add the technology that keeps you from turning off the TV or yanking the power cord.

My town also has a robocaller that gives you a message on the phone. When it first went in there was an uproar when the Police Chief called everybody to tell them the biker event at the fairgrounds was cancelled. He got word that there was going to be trouble. So I watched all the bikers head down, head back, and then meet up at the local bar.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah this is also a cable provider problem as all ch's on the Comcast system around me just become EMS if you have any kind of box hooked up. So nothing will rec on Tivo or my 1 comcast DVR.

I think the Gov should allow people to "opt out" of the tv messages if you don't want them or if you can show you have another/better means of getting the messages. For example I have a weather radio that beats the tv EMS by about 5mins every time. Someone should make a cell phone app. lol


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

wrecklass said:


> If the government can start telling us what we have to do for public safety, we're entering into a very very sad period of history I had hoped never to see in my lifetime.


LOL. If there's anything that's _always_ been the province of the government (like, for thousands of years), it's public safety. I think your rhetoric went awry there.

But yeah, it's an annoying "feature".


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I'm for public safety. If I see an alert for a community where my grandmother (who rarely watches television) lives, I'm going to call her to let her know to seek shelter. Is a 3 minute interruption in your television viewing time more important than your grandmother's life?


----------

